
UCLA CS88S: Safety in the Cloud – Introduction to Cybersecurity - kfrankc
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScgGUCbNfFfg6QuShzJAUlcCueiXDqeZKF1--ba9YRTVv6tTg/viewform?c=0&w=1
======
tptacek
We're doing training sessions for journalists and NGOs on these topics right
now (I'm off to NYC tomorrow to do a big session with Erin, the Latacora
people, Maciej Ceglowski, and others). Let us know if you want to compare
notes; we do this work professionally.

~~~
ploggingdev
Can you share your notes/slides that are used to train journalists and NGOS?
Content vetted by security professionals can go a long way in educating the
general population. Eg- In this case OP might find your notes useful, but more
generally, it would be a good starting point for anyone who wants to increase
awareness about security in their local communities. Given the fact that even
on HN there is objectively terrible security advice and recommendations
floating around, security professionals' advice needs to be heard.

~~~
idlewords
A short outline of the material is here:

[https://techsolidarity.org/resources/basic_security.htm](https://techsolidarity.org/resources/basic_security.htm)

------
cgarduno1
I think this is something worth showing in your class

[https://www.xudongz.com/blog/2017/idn-
phishing/](https://www.xudongz.com/blog/2017/idn-phishing/)

~~~
kfrankc
Thanks for the suggestion! Will look into it.

------
kablaa
What kind topics will you be covering? What do you mean by "The Cloud?" That's
kind of an catch-all term these days.

~~~
kfrankc
I have a course syllabus available here:
[http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/USIE_Syllabus.pdf](http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/USIE_Syllabus.pdf)

~~~
andmalc
That's a sharp looking PDF. May I ask what software or template you used?

~~~
gravypod
I'd assume LaTeX. The wizardry is strong with this one.

~~~
yeukhon
I am betting on Microsoft Publisher. Isn't it hard to get the template right
using LaTex?

~~~
DavidJRobertson
PDF metadata confirms that you are correct, it was MS Publisher 2013.

------
kfrankc
No programming or prior knowledge in cs is required, just an interest for a
more cybersecurity-aware population! Fill out this form if you want to receive
weekly updates on materials and slides!

~~~
mizzao
Can you tell us a little more about the qualifications you have for teaching
such a class?

~~~
kfrankc
Hi! The seminar is part of a program at UCLA called Undergraduate Student
Initiated Education (USIE); it is specifically for undergraduate students who
want to teach a 1 unit seminar. I have personally taken an upper division CS
course on cybersecurity at UCLA, and my professor is my faculty mentor!

~~~
thearn4
Teaching something is a great way of reinforcing the material for yourself,
since to end up having to conceptualize the material in a few different ways
to meet your students at their own level of understanding. I think it's cool
that UCLA is giving undergraduates that opportunity.

~~~
kfrankc
Thank you for the support!

------
maerF0x0
Some confirmation that this isnt fake:

[http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/](http://kfrankc.me/cs88s/) links to the same form.
[https://github.com/kfrankc?tab=repositories](https://github.com/kfrankc?tab=repositories)
includes a photo of him and links to the same kfrankc.me

[https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=v2iJEd8AAAAJ&hl=en](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=v2iJEd8AAAAJ&hl=en)
Links to the same kfrankc.me

seems legit.

~~~
cgarduno1
You can also check out the class schedule listed at UCLA's class listing.

[https://sa.ucla.edu/ro/Public/SOC/Results/ClassDetail?term_c...](https://sa.ucla.edu/ro/Public/SOC/Results/ClassDetail?term_cd=17S&subj_area_cd=COM%20SCI&crs_catlg_no=0088S%20%20%20&class_id=187266200&class_no=%20001%20%20)

------
grx
> "nothing is more important to democracy than an educated electorate"

You would do a great service to the privacy scene by not using Google Docs for
sign up forms! (Or in general..)

------
Migafon
Are there any deadlines involved or exams for those of us following online?
Sorry if this sounds a bit off but I've never partaken in anything like this.
Thanks!

~~~
kfrankc
No worries, there were others who also asked this question! There are no exams
or deadlines; I'll be simply sending out a weekly email with the slides and
relevant articles that we discussed in class.

~~~
acjacobson
Do you have any plans to also release video of the seminar?

~~~
kfrankc
As of right now, I don't have video setup, but I'm working on that!

------
cJ0th
Apparently you can only sign up if you have a google account?

~~~
cgarduno1
UCLA creates gmail accounts for all students (if they don't already have one)
so using Google products is standard. A lot of people are hating on him for
using Google stuff, but not all of these decisions are up to him, he has to
get them approved and Google is (unfortunately) pretty standard here

~~~
cJ0th
That's unfortunate, interesting though.

------
ransom1538
"No programming or computer science background is required to understand the
material"

No thanks.

------
sandworm101
If any CS students are reading this, and want to get published, I know of a
couple security-themed journals that are always looking for general interest
articles. Something like "The state of security awareness within NGOs" is
exactly what some are looking for. An article in a proper journal is a badge
on any resume.

~~~
sjroot
Could you share some of these journals?

~~~
sandworm101
I am involved with this one and we are always looking for good material:
[http://www.issa.org/?CallforArticles](http://www.issa.org/?CallforArticles)

Our editorial board does read everything submitted. I cannot remember any
article that has been published without at least some back-and-forth. I can
promise that you will at least get some feedback, something many don't
provide.

And for law/policy types:
[http://www.americanbar.org/publications/scitech_lawyer/2017/...](http://www.americanbar.org/publications/scitech_lawyer/2017/winter.html)

------
HillaryBriss
i like the fact that the course number is 88. nice.

~~~
cgarduno1
All courses at ucla that are taught by undergrads are 88S courses, just
happens to be that way interestingly

~~~
OJFord
> _All courses at ucla that are taught by undergrads are 88S courses_

So kfranc is the only CS UG doing it? (Since it's listed as CS88S.)

> _just happens to be that way interestingly_

Can you or GP explain why '88' is 'interesting', or something to 'like'?

~~~
HillaryBriss
In China, "Number 88 symbolizes fortune and good luck in Chinese culture"
according to Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/88_%28number%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/88_%28number%29)
which is why I thought it nice.

My original comment was downvoted and I didn't understand why. Now I think I
know. I just learned that there's another really disturbing meaning of 88.
It's used by Neo-Nazis as shorthand for "HH" since "H" is the eighth letter in
the alphabet. (You get one guess what "HH" is shorthand for.)

That meaning is NOT nice. It's awful.

Sorry if my comment was interpreted to mean that I thought Neo Nazism or
Hitler was nice. That is definitely not what I meant.

(What can I say? I've seen 88 in Chinese restaurants and stores. But I've
never seen it used in a Neo Nazi way before. Ugh. Sorry folks.)

